

The Troubled Waters of Potosí (2014) - Mz
http://therotarianmagazine.com/the-troubled-waters-of-potosi/

======
zephharben
Thanks! I visited those mines about ten years ago, and it was an eye-opening
experience. I have no idea if this project is technically feasible, but I'm
really glad these engineers are taking on a clean water project in that area.
The people in that area have been getting the shaft for hundreds of years.

